# Rotary Screw versus Reciprocating/Piston Style???



## DieselShopSupplier (Oct 12, 2018)

We have had a 35+ year old DeVilbiss piston style compressor that's serviced our shop for years...It finally has started leaking real bad from the head gasket and i'm looking to replace instead of repair since repair will be too expensive. I am wondering if anyone can lend any personal experience on pros and cons for both compressors. I keep hearing "Screw compressors are more efficient" but not really any numbers to back up this statement... Any advice is welcome. thanks!


----------

